# Heat press a3 size? confused need help



## middi (May 8, 2013)

Hey guys i'm a total noobie, im getting my heat press next week and i just need some tips, basically on some tops i may do a A4 design and on others i will be doing a big print, is a oversize print A3? and what would be the best printer for this? or will all printers use A3 paper? i'm sorry if this seems like a total noob question but i'm just making sure! And one last thing do you think a CLAM T-SHIRT HEAT PRESS 38X38CM will cover the size? or will i need to go bigger? thanks alot


----------



## Branded Design (May 10, 2013)

What sort of thing will you be printing on?

38 x 38cm is a decent size area to print on especially if you're just doing garment printing (tshirts, hoodies etc.). I hardly ever print anything bigger than 30cm x 30cm.

Hope this helps 

Please like me on Facebook
http://facebook.com/BrandedDesignUK
Thanks


----------



## middi (May 8, 2013)

Branded Design said:


> What sort of thing will you be printing on?
> 
> 38 x 38cm is a decent size area to print on especially if you're just doing garment printing (tshirts, hoodies etc.). I hardly ever print anything bigger than 30cm x 30cm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply! basically after research im getting a inkjet epson a3 printer and a 38x38 heatpress, im using inkjet transfer paper im just wondering will the designs come out decent enoug to sell?


----------



## Branded Design (May 10, 2013)

Transfer paper doesn't produce the best or most durable quality but should still be viable to sell. Find out the washing instructions and make sure you clearly indicate them to your buyers. Also base the price of the goods on the quality of the print as well as design itself. 

You may also like to look into 'sublimation printing' in the future.

Luke.


----------



## middi (May 8, 2013)

Branded Design said:


> Transfer paper doesn't produce the best or most durable quality but should still be viable to sell. Find out the washing instructions and make sure you clearly indicate them to your buyers. Also base the price of the goods on the quality of the print as well as design itself.
> 
> You may also like to look into 'sublimation printing' in the future.
> 
> Luke.


cheers luke, its just i dont have too much to invest and also im a newbie with this so i did want to try this out but im not sure how its going to come out!


----------

